# Mini coca cola bottle



## clueless collector

I found this glass coca cola bottle and it stands only 2.5 inches tall. Someone told me they used to be used as samples, I don't know how true that is. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## epackage

I think these were made in the 60's, there are alot of them out there, they came full...


----------



## glass man

There are some small ones that go back to the 20s or so that came with a small coke truck..JAMIE


----------



## madman

ive dug several of these in 30-40s dumps


----------



## mikemobilealabama

looks like a salesman sample bottle to me.....


----------



## RCO

i've had one of these for years i don't think that mine is that old , think the 60's estimate is close to its age . not sure where i got mine or how i acquired it to begin with . i wouldn't be surprised it was some kind of promotional item . i've seen others for sale online in the $ 10 range i'm thinking .


----------



## BillinMo

My aunt had a similar pair that were salt and pepper shakers.  I think she had a Pepsi pair, too.


----------



## Plumbata

I have probably about 8 of these guys.

 All were dug in dumps dating from the late 20s to the early 1930s (1931 I'd say). Similar ones may have been made in the 60's, but all of mine are 80+ years old, and I assumed that they came from a toy delivery truck. They aren't samples or salt shakers.


----------



## AlexD

I have one just like it! They sell for maybe $5 or more each.


----------



## jays emporium

I've got about 5 of those that I sell at shows for 5 bucks each.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> My aunt had a similar pair that were salt and pepper shakers. I think she had a Pepsi pair, too.


That's what I was thinking. I've still got a bunch of paper label beers like that. I don't know if all were S&P because some have holes and some don't. I also don't know about Coke or Pepsi doing it but I wouldn't be shocked that they did.


----------



## cc6pack

here's what the orignal looked like one


----------



## cc6pack

and the 6 pack, they were painted on the inside


----------



## Coca Cola

Coke Miniatures, I have a hand full of them used anywhere from toy trucks to just deco.Browse a hobby lobby sometimes you'll fine 7up or fanta ones. I've picked mine up anywhere $5 to $8. They are what you make to them. Although the older ones are keepers!


----------



## GACDIG

The ones from the 20's and 30's go with the Metal Craft Coca-Cola trucks. I own one with 10 bottles on it. The old bottles have a C on the bottom of it. They remade the again in the 60's. Look for the old ones if you have the trucks.
 gac


----------



## lansingbottleaddict

I went to a Coca Cola hoarder's estate sale today and out of everything I picked up this itty bitty Coke bottle that was stuck next to a bunch of glass insulators in the basement. The guy running the thing gave it to me for free (I seem to have good luck having people give me things for free at estate sales). I think I'm going to go back tomorrow when everything is half off and pick up the 28" Hutchinson style display bottle they have there. []


----------



## Sir.Bottles

Hello Jim the 60's era is 3" inches tall slightly taller.[]


----------



## LC

I have a Coca-Cola truck out in the garage that carries bottles although I do not have any of the cases of bottles for it . I believe it is from the sixties or seventies , probably seventies I am guessing . I also believe there was a small cart that attached to it as well , it is missing also . The truck itself is in pretty nice condition and displays well . If any of you Coke collectors are interested in it , I would take fifteen dollars plus shipping for it . If anyone is interested in it , I will post up some pictures of it for you to see its condition .


----------

